# Failing Light Fixture Starter *Fix*



## TZones (Jun 18, 2008)

I am posting this for those who canâ€™t find a fix for their light and are forced into buying a new assembly because the information isn't out there.

*ONLY ATTEMPT IF YOU FEEL COMFORTABLE IN YOUR ABILITY*

If you are frustrated about your lighting fixture burning and having to go to the store to buy a replacement hood or lighting assembly, Iâ€™ve got the fix for you.

I had a problem with the tube starting on my Eclipse1 hood for my 25 gallon tank. Checked out a local pet store and they wanted some crazy price for a new one. I had a feeling it was not a major fix and decided to screw around with the fixture.

Realizing that on some of my other hoods it had a little cylinder with 2 prongs that was used for the starter, I decided to go out to the store and buy some.

Here is the best part. It cost me $2.87 for 2 of them (I only needed one). Itâ€™s an FS-22 Fluorescent Lamp Starter. (Depending on the size and Watts or your bulbs you may need a FS-2, or S2, but generally FS-22 is good for 14 watt - 15 inch lamp tubes, 15 watt - 18 inch lamp tubes, 20 watt - 24 inch lamp tubes)

Anyways here is what to do. Make sure you unplug the light from the wall :wink: you donâ€™t want to work live. Open up you fixture to expose all the inner workings of it. Find the old condenser and starter (usually together and on a black or red wire) and clip it out as close as possible, you are going to need to use those wires again. Get the FS-22 starter and open up the cylinder so that you can get to whatâ€™s inside. There should be a little light bulb thing (starter) and a cylindrical thing (condenser).

Clip it off the prongs trying to save as much of that wire as possible and keeping the condenser and starter together. (If you have a soldering gun available and know how to use it that would be the best, but nothing is wrong with using merettes.) On the same wire you clipped off the old starter, attach one wire to one side and the other wire to the other side. DO NOT LEAVE EXPOSED WIRES. Wrap each wire separately with electrical tape to cover any exposed wires, then tape it all together leaving only a little of the bulb showing. Secure the starter any way possible inside the fixture so that it's not lose.

Reassemble your fixture and slap in a bulb and watch it glow. Your fish will love you and you just saved a killing.

This fix will also work if you have a old fixture that makes too much noise and you just want it to be quieter. I've already done to some old hood and it works fine.

Hope this is helpful, reply if there are any problems.
.


----------



## nchoe123 (Nov 11, 2007)

the other word that might be helpful for people is "ballast"-- isn't that what a starter is?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

A starter is like he described "the little cylindrical thing with two prongs", but those typically are easily replaced without opening anything up or doing any wiring, so I'm a bit confused. :-? Maybe some pics would help?


----------



## TZones (Jun 18, 2008)

A ballast is electronic or magnetic and is usually implemented in larger fixtures that run off more than one bulb. As for the starter cylinder, fixtures that utilize the 2 prong set-up itâ€™s a cinch to replace, just twist out and twist in a new one, but fixtures that donâ€™t have a jack for the cylinder to fit into still run off the same components within the starter cylinder, a condenser and a starter.


----------



## TZones (Jun 18, 2008)

NO.2 is what you would normally find inside. Follow my instructions and you should know what to do.


----------



## TZones (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Are you replacing the capacitor, the lamp or both? Maybe some step by step pics would make it easier to understand. As far as I know that hood doesn't have the simple twist and pull "starter". Wouldn't it be simpler to just solder the 2 leads to the terminals on the starter assy. and shrink tube them?


----------



## TZones (Jun 18, 2008)

If you read my posts, you would understand. I suggested soldering, and shrink tubing would be fine.[/quote]


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

For those who want a peek inside it all, I have modded my Rio 240 and Rio 180 lightstrips to maken them dimmable. It's a step-by-step accoutn of disassebling and re-assembling. Maybe it will clarify some of the technical stuff.

Have a look at Modding my Juwel Rio 240 light strip


----------

